# I just went to buffalo!!!!!!!!!!



## scotty2222 (Nov 24, 2001)

I don't know but there is people doing drives for 250.00 per season. Last time I checked there was about 100 plus inches of snow per season. they are starting there trigger at 3". I know I live in MI(I travel there to visit family) but how can you make any money plowing a drive for 250 per season when you get about 25+3" snow storms(this is give or take 5 storms) The last one and I seen it in the penny saver was for 235 for any drive. please help me with this!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

I don't know about up there, but here, there's a guy advertising free sanding!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

First of all what did you think of the area?
As for the price theres guys that will plow for 150.00 for the season they hit it in the morning then on the way homefrom work and everybody and their brother plows so thats why .The per plow price is around 15-20.00 When i was doing driveways my seasonal price 5yrs ago was about 350.00 most of the good people don't even expect you to show up until theres about 4or more inches. So maybe the whole year you might only plow 15-20 times in a good year.


----------



## scotty2222 (Nov 24, 2001)

grandview said:


> First of all what did you think of the area?
> As for the price theres guys that will plow for 150.00 for the season they hit it in the morning then on the way homefrom work and everybody and their brother plows so thats why .The per plow price is around 15-20.00 When i was doing driveways my seasonal price 5yrs ago was about 350.00 most of the good people don't even expect you to show up until theres about 4or more inches. So maybe the whole year you might only plow 15-20 times in a good year.


 Ya I see what you think about the per plow rate. but as fare as I know It still snows in buffalo............


----------



## mole (Oct 18, 2003)

250. thats great. I have seen mailers in my mailbox for 110.00 Im at 275.00 with 49 drivaways in my neighborhood. everybody has a plow hanging off there truck here. I saw a hummer the other day with one on it. people will pay almost anything here for plowing, but it's funny everyone drives a 4x4 here. So why do they care about a 2 or 3 inch trigger, I have never been stuck in that little snow so we should be going at 5 or more. just kidding but true.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

mole said:


> ...but it's funny everyone drives a 4x4 here. So why do they care about a 2 or 3 inch trigger,...


The big thing is this: Having a truck that says "4X4" on the side and knowing what that means is two different things. Just like the lady who came to my house Sunday. She'd just bought a 2500 4x4 and asked how she should turn around in my driveway (there were several other cars). I said just back into that grassy spot and pull out. It's a gradual slope of maybe two feet in 15 feet from the driveway that I back cars into. She decided to back all the way down the driveway (100') cause she was worried about being able to get out of it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just a little more on the 4x4 thing people think just because they have 4x4's they think they can stop on a dime and when the anti-lock kicks in at the right light and they finnish sliding they have to go home and change their panties.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

I had a lady ask me to plow her out last year... a double wide drive about 25 ft long. Comes right up to a 2 car garage. She was on hr way to work, in a hurry... my guess is about 35 yrs old, apparantly in good shape.

The storm wasn't that big and the wind must have blown most of it away from the garage door. I back dragged and cleared the rest. She opened the garage door and there was an suv there.

I left a little snow in front of the garage door -- about 2" deep snow in a strip about 2" wide the full length of the garage..

She says..." do you think I can get through it"??

I was speechless...but you can't buy entertainment like that anywhere so I said "sure, give it a try". Normally I would have run a quick shovel out and cleaned it bare, but her face was priceless.


----------



## nailerdog (Oct 7, 2005)

Some just arn't sure where the 4x4 button is located.


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

*hey everybody, lets plow for free.*



nailerdog said:


> Some just arn't sure where the 4x4 button is located.


i live in Amherst. so whats 4x4 do.


----------

